# Addy’s Small The Marc Jacobs Tote Bag



## Addy

I needed a smaller work bag to carry a notebook and small laptop. Did a bunch of research and this fit the bill! Love the color and the shoulder strap is adjustable. I am waiting for an organizer to arrive.


----------



## Tomsmom

Addy said:


> I needed a smaller work bag to carry a notebook and small laptop. Did a bunch of research and this fit the bill! Love the color and the shoulder strap is adjustable. I am waiting for an organizer to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5600682


Love the blue!


----------



## Addy

Tomsmom said:


> Love the blue!


Thank you! I was originally going to go with the black but the blue is so pretty!


----------

